# Anyone put a turbo on their 2.5s?



## MasterJetti08 (Mar 1, 2012)

Just curious. I'm really wanting to do it but I'd like info from people who have done it. My Jetta is going to be my first build and I wanna go all out with it. I've been told that this engine won't handle a turbo well and that it will greatly decrease the life of the engine. Would it be best for life and performance to upgrade the internals?


----------



## GTACanuck (Feb 20, 2009)

Many people here have done it and have reported little to no problems with any engine related issues because of the turbo installs.


----------



## mldouthi (Jun 26, 2010)

If your "going all out" I would say upgrade the internals, along with clutch and other bits that will not handle the power. 


I was told in a different thread that the motor will handle just over 300hp on stock internals. That info is from Bluewater, multiple customers, one with 20K on that setup.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

From mr. Atwood himself, the biggest limit really is the oil rings on the pistons, but he did say that the cork in the motor is the maf and the intake manifold, VW put the manifold on because they didn't want the rabbit out doing the gti. He also said that 400HP can be done with just those 2 upgraded. Maybe that includes the head spacer... Regardless none of that matters since the clutch can't handle anything over 250HP without going slippery.


----------



## MasterJetti08 (Mar 1, 2012)

Well an I said all our, I didn't mean just on the engine. I plan on putting a 6 speed from a gti in it with an aftermarket clutch. I may not know everything but I'm not dumb. Lol.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

TylerO28 said:


> From mr. Atwood himself ... He also said that 400HP can be done with just those 2 upgraded. Maybe that includes the head spacer...


 he told me so yesterday.  

we are very happy and excited to begin working on a turbo project... i'm still long ways off.. but we are excited.


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

I turbo'd my '09 rabbit last winter. Running 6psi on stock internals while Mr. Jeff Attwood was squaring the tune away for us '09+ guys with my car last summer. That setup was stock internals, SRI and a t3 Precision 6262 turbo, and it was tons of fun on the mild 6psi. We were pretty confident that we could break 350hp with no problems, but i decided to play it safe. 
This winter I installed JE 8.5:1 pistons, Integrated rods, Head studs, and all new bearings. Also Purchased a BlueWater Performance t4 turbo manifold and upgraded my 6262 from t3 journal bearing to t4 ball bearing, along with a IE surge tank, Bosch 044 fuel pump, and regulated return fuel system. Sold my stock transmission and am replacing it with an 6 speed AWD transmission with TDI gears and Peloquin Diff. Im running out of funds so I will be running it FWD this year, with the intentions of doing the AWD swap next winter. 
Were shooting for 500+hp with water/meth injection, but i will have to upgrade my 550cc injectors to either 870cc's or 1200's. 550s will run out of fuel around 16psi, so we will see what happens. Any questions feel free to ask, as this is my second go at the turbo setup. My old setup is going on my buddies 2010 Jetta next month.


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

And to any of you people that dont like me, my car or what i do.... Lets just drop the BS and move on. I have been a fairly large part of this 2.5 community, and the pioneer with turboing the first '09 rabbit on the stock ECU. So please, lets drop it and be civil. Thanks guys


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Brabbit32 said:


> And to any of you people that dont like me, my car or what i do.... Lets just drop the BS and move on. I have been a fairly large part of this 2.5 community, and the pioneer with turboing the first '09 rabbit on the stock ECU. So please, lets drop it and be civil. Thanks guys


 lol. i have spoken with jeff a couple of times about you. 

i like your car, and i have told you so many times. 

i just disliked that sometimes you'd get agitated/angry or more for small things. 

but i agree, lets be civil!  

pm'ing you now


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I want to see build pics.internals and all brabbit!

Now!


----------



## Brabbit32 (Apr 13, 2009)

I didnt want to thread jack, so i made a new thread.....


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

TylerO28 said:


> From mr. Atwood himself, the biggest limit really is the oil rings on the pistons, but he did say that the cork in the motor is the maf and the intake manifold, Regardless none of that matters since the clutch can't handle anything over 250HP without going slippery.


Not true, I have a very good running 07 Jetta with the stage 2 kit with over 35,000 on it and mine doesn't slip at all, the only thing that slips are the tires....


----------



## pennsydubbin (Mar 3, 2010)

darkk said:


> Not true, I have a very good running 07 Jetta with the stage 2 kit with over 35,000 on it and mine doesn't slip at all, the only thing that slips are the tires....


Hmm, you're on of the lucky ones I guess. I know a few of us have experienced the problem of the clutch slipping. Maybe my problem is that I drive like a maniac. I mean, that's what I bought the turbo for :laugh:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

pennsydubbin said:


> Hmm, you're on of the lucky ones I guess. I know a few of us have experienced the problem of the clutch slipping. Maybe my problem is that I drive like a maniac. I mean, that's what I bought the turbo for :laugh:


Lol right there with you


----------



## kiserhd (Feb 2, 2008)

Same here, clutch was fine on mine. I just decided to upgrade when I pulled the transmission.


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

pennsydubbin said:


> Hmm, you're on of the lucky ones I guess. I know a few of us have experienced the problem of the clutch slipping. Maybe my problem is that I drive like a maniac. I mean, that's what I bought the turbo for :laugh:


Like I've always said, some people could break a crow bar in a sand box.:laugh:


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> he told me so yesterday.
> 
> we are very happy and excited to begin working on a turbo project... i'm still long ways off.. but we are excited.



Can we upgrade the MAF to the GTI or other one? if so what is involved? I know we'll most likely have to recalibrate something but the MAF side of things, that is where my knowledge drops off


----------



## DerekH (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm pretty sure i remember reading about a pro-maf setup somewhere that fixes that problem.


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

Anile_eight said:


> Can we upgrade the MAF to the GTI or other one? if so what is involved? I know we'll most likely have to recalibrate something but the MAF side of things, that is where my knowledge drops off


pro maf. 

-Pro-M-80 MAF

i'm sure that most companies can find the pro Maf, just ask em.


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

thygreyt said:


> pro maf.
> 
> -Pro-M-80 MAF
> 
> i'm sure that most companies can find the pro Maf, just ask em.


hmmm interesting alright. Now, tuning it or adaptation for it would be from a tuner? assuming vagcom can't handle it


----------

